# [SOLVED] Network Stack in BIOS



## Xenon_White

Hi, 

As the above inside the BIOS settings, should I enable or disable the "Network Stack". Default is disable.

What is the purpose of this as I can't find any information about this.

Thanks,
Xenon


----------



## epshatto

*Re: Network Stack in BIOS*

I'm guessing it allows PXE (preboot execution environment) if you enable it. This would allow your computer to boot on network activity.

If you have no need to do that, leave it on the disable.


----------



## Xenon_White

*Re: Network Stack in BIOS*

Oh... Meaning if the router is on 24/7.. The pc will keep booting up instead of being in a shutdown mode?


----------



## epshatto

*Re: Network Stack in BIOS*

Well no, PXE is a client/server protocol.

You have to designate a specific server (either DHCP or TFTP) as a PXE server. That server is running a PXE service. If you have a PXE client that PC will send out broadcast messages to identify the server and load a boot program from the server. 

For normal PC usage in a SOHO, boot programs are loaded from the local hard drive. In a PXE situation they are loaded from a server on the network.

Probably the most common usage of PXE or network booting in general is in enterprise environments where users are assigned thin clients (so they have no local hard drive at all). Admins might also use PXE if doing a mass unattended installation across the network.

Suffice it to say if you're a home user I see no reason why you'd need it.

Here's a really nice explanation of PXE if you're curious (pretty concise and easy to understand)-

Network Booting via PXE: the Basics - Administration


----------



## Xenon_White

*Re: Network Stack in BIOS*

Wow.. That's pretty technical kinda of read yea which i do not really understand.  But thanks dude..

But do you think there's any harm if I enable the Network Stack option?

I was thinking it might help esp if i'm running fibre in future.


----------



## epshatto

*Re: Network Stack in BIOS*

Working in information security as I do, my general rule of thumb is "if you don't use it, turn it off".

If you don't use Java, disable it. If you don't use Flash, disable it.

So my advice to you would be keep Network Stack disabled. I'm not personally aware of any exploits that would use it specifically, but why take the risk there are some or will be some in the future when it won't benefit you?


----------



## Xenon_White

*Re: Network Stack in BIOS*

Well, you do get a point bro.. I agree with you..

Hope to learn more about IT security in future yea.. Thanks..


----------



## epshatto

*Re: Network Stack in BIOS*

Not a problem, you can mark this thread "solved" from the Thread Tools button at the top if that's what you needed to know.


----------

